# Lists of Martial Arts by Region.



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice, searchable resource with many less common arts, but in French:
http://dicomartial.ibelgique.com/

It would be a great service for someone to make an English version of that! Also, from Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_martial_arts


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 22, 2005)

The wiki entry is _VERY_ cool!  

Thanks, Arni

Edit: Linked from the page above.  This is a hoot!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 22, 2005)

Indeed. The Wikipedia entry is very nice. Great resource. Thank you, Arnisador.

I didn't see Pekit-Tersia, the style practiced by new member, Meg383. Of course I also didn't see Ko Sutemi Seie Kan (mine and Egg's system), Manabi-Masho (my jujitsu system) or, I'm sure, many others. 

Is Wikipedia an "open" source (meaning that anyone can make entries) or how does it work?  I'm always intrigued by how many different systems are out there but how few are really known. 

Maybe it goes back to that whole "legitimate art" issue or maybe it's simply a matter of popularity. ... I hear that "Tae Kwon Do" thing is pretty popular.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

Heh! The fictional list is fun. Omnite, Sinanju...I remember these!

Here's one for Kaith: Sna-fu. Also Deja-Fu. And:



> Sloshi is a martial art practised by the fools, or clowns. It is described as being basically the moderate violence that clowns normally use but without the moderation.



But it's missing this old favorite from rec.martial-arts:
Greenoch


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Is Wikipedia an "open" source (meaning that anyone can make entries) or how does it work?


 
Yes, you can edit any page there--you don't even need to register! Go ahead and add them. I'm sure Pekiti Tirsia is in the system under Eskrima styles, but may not appear in that list.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, you can edit any page there--you don't even need to register!


 
What ensures the validity of any information then? ... Our own discerning acumen?

... besides, everyone knows that kuhrat-ee stuff's a bunch of bull.  It don't work.  Pro wrasslin' all real though.  Stone Cold would whup my @$$.

(actually he probably would)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

It's a community project. Anyone can edit--but people watch the pages and revert them back if bad info. is posted. But yes, vandalism is a problem!


----------

